# RAI and exposure danger



## steffenland (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,
I had my 150 mci dose of RAI on Friday. (standard treatment dose after TT in Norway)
They had me for 3 days in isolation at the hospital and then did a CT scan and followed up with Ultrasound. My scan showed a tiny lump of my left side covered in RAI and my doctor told me that it was a small piece of gland outside of where the thyroid gland used to be, a normal birth defect that he see in about 30% of the patients and that it most likely will be gone when Im back for another ultrasound a year from now. Overall very good.

Before my ROI I got a information letter from the Hospital that said that i had to stay away from pregnent ladies and young children for 5 days after i came home (7 days after the pill.)

When im in doing my scans I told my doctor that the doctor measuring my radiation levels were delayed that morning so that I haven't really been cleared to leave my room, my doctor tells me that it doesn't matter since I allready had a TT the radiation dont have anywhere to collect and he goes on to saying that the doctor measuring the radiation is a crazy old guy with a geiger counter just walking around and scaring people, and he tells me to limit my contact with children and pregnant women for a week, then go back to Normal. Basically that this whole thing was some hysteria remnants of the past/overextended safty messures.

About and hour later the geiger doctor comes in, and we went on to having the strangest conversation/monologue Ive had in my life about birds, cats, beards, space, the 70s, about his problems at work...this guy was everywhere. He measured my levels to 7,42 microsieverts at 1 meter, 70 against my skin on the neck and tells me that my levels are about 1/3 of the maximum levels for letting patients leave. Then he tells me that he cant tell me what to do, but that he recommended me to work from home for 6 weeks, no sex for 6 weeks, to always try to keep 5 meter distance to my family for 6 weeks, not to travel with any kind of public transportation for 6 weeks and so on.

My question is, who do I listen to? the crazy old guy with a geiger counter telling me to put my life on hold for 6 weeks? or the letter from the hospital and the other doctor telling me to stay away from pregnent ladies and young children for 5 days after i came home (7 days after the pill.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have never heard of RAI isolation protocols that strict.

I was given 100mCis and was on a stepped down protocol over a period of 10 days. I think it IS important to be careful about possible unintentional exposure, especially with pregnant women and children, but six weeks is a little bit much.

I had a business trip about a month after RAI and flew through both Atlanta and Chicago, where I know they have radiation detectors. I had no issues. And, I can assure you, I did not wait six weeks to have sex.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would be more inclined to follow established guidelines than the "crazy old guy with a geiger counter."


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

And this is the American Thyroid Association's guidelines (which are, admittedly, general, but you can get an idea): http://www.thyroid.org/faq-radioactive-iodine/


----------

